# SOLVED: gpg: processing message failed: Unknown system error

## colinb

When I attempt to decrypt a file with gpg (such as "gpg < file.gpg"), I get the following helpful error:

```
gpg: processing message failed: Unknown system error
```

I have:

gnupg 2.0.7

libgpg-error 1.5

pinentry 0.7.3

What could be wrong?Last edited by colinb on Tue Jan 08, 2008 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wormo

Are you sure the file you're trying to decrypt is not corrupted? 

Have you tried using gpg with a file you just encrypted using the same version of gpg, e.g.

```

gpg -se --default-recipient-self /tmp/hm

gpg < /tmp/hm.gpg

```

----------

## colinb

Ah, that was it -- bad file. I didn't even think to check. Thanks.

----------

